# Any thoughts on the new Giro Air Attack helmet?



## Naixed (Apr 10, 2012)

airattack

The thought and technology they put into their helms are neat, I recommend watching the video they posted.

I recently purchased the Aeon, but I want the air attack when it comes out next spring. I like the fact that it doesn't look so goofy with all the crazy designs you see nowadays.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

No detachable visor....................................I know, how mtb of me. I just hate the face full of sun I get around here riding the hills in the evening. 

I do like the design, but I'd be curious to see if it "feels hotter" than traditionally vented helmets


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

first thought...


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks cool, but with the shield attachment, your head will get hot. If you look at 1:44, they use the string to see where the air flows inside the helmet. Note, no shield. Looks like there are some shield attachments with small slits for vents, but I wonder how much that will really help, since airflow is reduced.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

I've heard it will save you over .071 watts over 50km due to its aero-ness. It _looks like_ it would be less cool than more prominently vented helmets, but the video could be speaking truth - although it _is_ a *promotional video.*

Doesn't look bad, per se, though. Let us know how it goes when you get yours.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I dont look ridiculous enough in my kit? 

I have to go whole hog and wear that ridiculous thing so I can "save" .000000000000000000000000000000001 watts over 1,000 miles?

You saw wa few of them on the pros during the Tour and it looked absolutely assinine. For freds like the rest of us, it would be a complete disaster. Id rather go helmetless and die.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

champamoore said:


> I've heard it will save you over .071 watts over 50km due to its aero-ness. It _looks like_ it would be less cool than more prominently vented helmets, but the video could be speaking truth - although it _is_ a *promotional video.*
> 
> Doesn't look bad, per se, though. Let us know how it goes when you get yours.


Oooooohhhhhh.....one watt over 30 miles. Where do I get one??!!!???


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks like it coule be a good winter time helmet through less ventalation and less holes for the water tom come through...also the visor could provide protection from wheel spray off of other bikes in the rain.

Other than that...I'm not all that interested in it.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

I still think they make more sense for track riders, TTs, and triathletes than crits or long distance rides.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hmmm, how does 4 vents get you 97% of the cooling of some 22-25 vents?


----------



## whiterabbit05 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd be interested depending on cost, which I'm sure it won't be cheap. Quite happy with my Ionos otherwise.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

whiterabbit05 said:


> I'd be interested depending on cost, which I'm sure it won't be cheap. Quite happy with my Ionos otherwise.


I was interested too until I saw the RaboBank guys wearing them in the TdF. They don't earn a whole lot of style points in my book.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks like a reasonable candidate for a decent winter helmet, otherwise I'm extremely satisfied with my Aeon!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Second thought:










At least one pro team has adopted them already, they must be good!


----------



## Naixed (Apr 10, 2012)

Erion929 said:


> Hmmm, how does 4 vents get you 97% of the cooling of some 22-25 vents?


Did you watch the video? Looks like giro discovered a high pressure zone of air flow near the forehead utilizing their new fit system which allows that air to travel through a 3 mm opening. 

So i guess the shield version completely blocks this passage? 

Ive read that this helmet will be priced similarly to their higher tiered helmets ie aeon


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

It is interesting.

The aero benefit doesn't matter to me - a non-racer.

Cooling - as with all helmets, the cooling from the vents depends on your speed through the air. They claim that it offers 97% of the cooling of their current top end helmet, but at what speed? For a rec cyclist like myself, will the cooling effect be comparable to the current Giro offerings at the speeds at which I normally ride? TBD.

The elimination of the "duck tail" at the back of the helmet provides a safety benefit in that it eliminates the chance that the back of the helmet could get caught by something during an accident, torquing the helmet and causing neck injury. This could be a significant benefit, though in a small (very small?) percentage of accidents.

Cost? Probably comparable to their top-end offerings. My current helmet is a couple of steps below the top end.

Wind noise? TBD

Looks? I don't care, I already look like a dork. The Great Gazoo look is no worse than the "a space ship just landed on my head" look, as far as I'm concerned.





-------------------------------------------


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Naixed said:


> airattack
> 
> The thought and technology they put into their helms are neat, I recommend watching the video they posted.
> 
> I recently purchased the Aeon, but I want the air attack when it comes out next spring. I like the fact that it doesn't look so goofy with all the crazy designs you see nowadays.


I like the shape. I want to see some test results and user reviews. My first thought is that it looks like it may be somwhat safer for concussions than a typical helmet as it is more rounded. But I would want to see what experts say.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Some relevant comments at the bottom of this Zinn's VeloNews column:

Technical FAQ: Rearward cleat positioning, wheel lifespan and corrosion


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

It is ugly !!!


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

thatdrewguy said:


> first thought...


WOW I remember, I had one like that about 23 years ago !!!

And, for the OP, I don't think it is that bad, in fact, I would like to see it in person before saying what I think about it but it is more nice than ugly at first sight (well for me..)


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

greg12666 said:


> It is ugly !!!


Eye of the beholder, I suppose.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Video was interesting but, any real world experience yet re: safety, cooling, aero, looks?

Safety: Having cracked two helmets this year I'd like to know if it's any safer than "conventional" helmets. I certainly doesn't look any less safe and with standards set I'm not worried it's less safe. Since the thermoplastic shell and foam are "molded" together does that affect the way the energy of an impact is distributed (as compared to a conventional helmet)?

Cooling: Given the cooling comes from the high pressure bulge in front of the helmet deflected and channeled through the helmet how does the visor fit it? Or glasses for that matter? Meaning do they interfere with the flow? Video didn't get into that at all. Since cooling is predicated on the high pressure air getting diverted under the front lip of the helmet at what velocity does this helmet cease to cool as effectively as a conventional helmet? I can imagine this thing would be super hot on steep climbs, during hot high sun angle days...

Aero: 12% more aero (than Aeon) is a good thing if you're racing which is what the target market. So...a good thing.

Looks: While it looks ok on Philippe Gilbert how does it look on the average joe? After all we tend to make things that look cool on the pros appear not so cool.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks interesting, I'm not really keen on the visor, but the airflow looks good.
The lack of vents and spikes is also not a bad thing.
I still have one of those padded leather strap helmets around for the vintage days.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I do not think it is available yet. When it does become available, I will take a serious look at it.


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

I saw a guy in a crit around Christmas that had one, or at least something very similar, and it was ugly! Do not like the way the back curves in. Reminds me of the huge ugly ass one we had to wear back in the late 1980s on our high school club. (That was the only time we ever wore helmet by the way)

But then again, bike shorts looked really bad the first time you ever put them on.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I ordered one yesterday. It looks funny at first but after seeing it on pros more frequently I've gotten used to the way it looks. It's more compact and less bulbous than the usual cycling helmet, and I like the aero/engineering concepts behind it. I also believe the interior suspension will make it more comfortable than traditional helmets.

View attachment 277253


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

264 grams? 

I'd like to use one on the velodrome. Or maybe in crits. But for hot, climbing road races I will probably use my aeon.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll weigh it when it arrives. I wear large and have a Ionos that's 350 gm, a Prolight that's 235, and a Louis Garneau Quartz that's 325. I believe the ventilation will be fine as long as I'm moving at decent clip. It suspect it may get a bit warm at low speeds. I'll report back on that.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Did you order it with the visor? Were there visor color options? 

If I do this I'm going full on, with a clear visor for nights at the track and tinted visor for daytime races.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It's beginning to arrive at the Scandinavian web shops. I'm waiting on the white M _sans_ visor. On warmer days I'll find out if I'm fast enough to get a cooling benefit. If we ever get warmer days that is. Today we got another 5 cm of snow.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

According to Giro's data, at 25 mph with a 30-degree head position and 0-degree wind yaw angle, the Air Attack saves ~0.5N over the Aeon. That's not even 1.8 oz of force with a direct headwind. Bear in mind this drag reduction is even less if you ride more slowly. 

TLDR: Save your money.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

SauronHimself said:


> According to Giro's data, at 25 mph with a 30-degree head position and 0-degree wind yaw angle, the Air Attack saves ~0.5N over the Aeon. That's not even 1.8 oz of force with a direct headwind. Bear in mind this drag reduction is even less if you ride more slowly.
> 
> TLDR: Save your money.


Chill bro. If I took that attitude I would have saved a lot of money and bought a lot less cycling stuff. It's just another helmet, a bit different, and something new to try and have some fun with. If it doesn't ventilate well enough, I'll use it in cool weather and the rain. Agree that the aero improvement is totally inconsequential, certainly for my riding. 

No visor for mine. I wear corrective glasses anyway, so no real need.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I look forward to checking it out.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

D&MsDad said:


> Looks? I don't care, I already look like a dork. The Great Gazoo look is no worse than the "a space ship just landed on my head" look, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------


Thank you. While I actually found all your points to be quite good, and along my thoughts, this is the one that I feel is the best. For us to complain about the appearance of our gear is almost as silly as...the appearance of a cyclist in their gear. True, some things may look more or less silly, relatively, but I'd agree that making it a hug sticking point is a bit much.

All in all, I'd be interested in feeling for myself the ventilation, as I have faith in science...but this is one I'd have to feel to believe. For me, weight and aero take a notable back seat to ventilation.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

SauronHimself said:


> According to Giro's data, at 25 mph with a 30-degree head position and 0-degree wind yaw angle, the Air Attack saves ~0.5N over the Aeon. That's not even 1.8 oz of force with a direct headwind.


That's about 5.6 Watts saved. Some people would kill for that, I mean, pay 500 bucks for ceramic bearings.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Pirx said:


> That's about 5.6 Watts saved. Some people would kill for that, I mean, pay 500 bucks for ceramic bearings.


How much do people spend on CF aero wheels to save similar amounts?

On related notes: SKY had been using KASK helmets with no vents for some time, early last year (or year before?) Cavendish was seen using a Specialized helmet with a transparent cover over the vents (not UCI legal, FWIW), and it looks like Omega Pharma is debuting a new Specialized helmet at Milano San Remo today, which isn't particularly aero, but nowhere near as ridiculous looking as the Prevail was in my esthetic opinion....


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

looigi said:


> View attachment 277253


Giro really needs to get Gilbert the white one to match his WC kit and add his stripes while they're at it. Other than that I like the look.

It helped shield the snow from Phinney's head during MSR.

I think I'll try the white with shield soon enough.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm very skeptical of ventilation, Especially in hot climates. Maybe if you have no hair like the head of one of their test manikins you might ventilate well. I think anybody with hair needs more vents.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

been waiting for htis since last year. I want the Shield version with the magnetic visor. missed a chance on ebay last feb as the seller ran out of stock, next batch would be delivered late april! 

i like the looks of it somehow.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

mann2 said:


> ...i like the looks of it somehow.


It does diverge from the flamboyant helmet styles we've all become accustomed to and somehow consider normal.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

While I'm sure this helmet has been through some apropriate safety testing standard, doesn't seem to be something that would protect as well as a larger / typical one. For one design point in particular, having the helmet 'suspended' above the head seems to violate one of the cardinal rules of helmet fitting in any sport - not allowing any movement on impact to prevent a concusion. While it has a molded interior like others, it's certainly not as thick either or it would be larger, so not sure how it would absorb the same amount of energy on impact even if the 'float' wasn't a problem.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Probably the ugliest helmet I have ever seen. It may take some time to get accustomed to, but I'm not there yet. I'll admit the current crop of helmets with all the vents isn't flattering, but from an aesthetic point of view, helmets ain't getting any prettier. Functionally I don't know, the claims of better airflow and aerodynamic benefit are probably just claims. I am skeptical of claims, if I believed every "claim" then current road bike frames would be 7,000% stiffer and weigh .2 pounds.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

nOOky said:


> Probably the ugliest helmet I have ever seen.


As others have mentioned in respect to "eye of the beholder", I personally think they look better than the alien "head crab" that I strap on my head at the moment. If it stays cool enough I'm there.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Every parent thinks their child is beautiful, even if their child is ugly 

I was only offering my opinion, I don't see how it will be cooler when riding slowly up steep hills where the sun has more effect than when you're moving along at 20 mph. I will await more people's reviews and see.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

People will adjust to the look if they see it enough. I still don't see how the shield can keep it from becoming a sweat box.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

looigi said:


> If it doesn't ventilate well enough, I'll use it in cool weather and the rain.


You got something there. For half the year, my head is cool/cold. It's really four months and at peak times for part of that, my head is too warm. So a lot of ventilation seems overrated unless someone lives in the south


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

Living in the Northeast. It could be a good winter/fall helmet. I will check this one and the Specialized version out for the fall.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

It's ugly. I doubt their figures, Im guessing I could get more aero benefit by bending my elbows slightly. It's ugly. Anyone wearing one that isn't trying to get away solo the entire time is an idgit in my book. It's ugly. I ride the track and do lots of solo moves and I would never wear one. It's ugly.

All that said anyone can buy what they want and wear it I have seen guys roling along in full on aero helmets when not in TT.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

ziscwg said:


> No detachable visor....................................I know, how mtb of me. I just hate the face full of sun I get around here riding the hills in the evening.


Cycling cap, simple, effective, and traditionally kewl!


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Wear one AND bend your elbows and you might have something.

Honestly, I don't understand so many people worrying about what it looks like. Who cares? If it really saves 5 watts it will be more than worth it. I've never paid retail for a helmet before -- road or aero -- and mine is on order.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

It might save 5 watts ... over the course of 100 miles, not worth it.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

After seeing the video and reading everyone's posts, it's highly UNlikely I will change out my existing helmet for this one. I can MAYBE MAYBE see the interest in this "aero" helmet if I did a lot of competitive time trials where every second counts. And even then, I just don't see a helmet separating first and second place on the podium.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> I can MAYBE MAYBE see the interest in this "aero" helmet if I did a lot of competitive time trials where every second counts. And even then, I just don't see a helmet separating first and second place on the podium.


If you didn't competitive time trials, you would do much better with a tt helmet. And yes, a tt helmet would separate podium finishers


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

stanseven said:


> If you didn't competitive time trials, you would do much better with a tt helmet. And yes, *a tt helmet would separate podium finishers*


Agreed. I should've been more clear. Didn't mean to compare TT helmets with traditional helmets in a time trial event.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

nOOky said:


> Probably the ugliest helmet I have ever seen.


I reserve this title to the Odin and the Catlike beehive. no offense to users 

oh well. looks are _highly_ subjective


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> Agreed. I should've been more clear. Didn't mean to compare TT helmets with traditional helmets in a time trial event.


What is a "traditional helmet"?
Who's wearing one?
I still have a "Hairnet" that I don't wear, these are tied to more cycling tradition than the current crop of helmets.
Realistically the majority helmets we see now are "modern"/"current", including the new Air Attack.
The obvious "fear" of wearing something "different"/"new" has me chuckling, herd mentality is in effect.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Science Engineering and testing vs speculation?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

32and3cross said:


> It might save 5 watts ... over the course of 100 miles, not worth it.


Watts in energy/time, so the longer the time the greater the net benefit accrued. And it's not worth what? What are you trading off getting this rather than some other helmet?


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

mikerp said:


> What is a "traditional helmet"?


I don't understand your point. If it's helmets have evolved, so hasn't everything cycling related - shoes, gloves, kits, frames, saddles, groups, wheels, etc. Most riders like to go with what's the best thing available.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

stanseven said:


> I don't understand your point. If it's helmets have evolved, so hasn't everything cycling related - shoes, gloves, kits, frames, saddles, groups, wheels, etc. Most riders like to go with what's the best thing available.


That's my point, if the helmet does what it claims who cares what it looks like.
There are a good deal of posts here that are concerned with looks (looks ugly, looks like a TT helmet, etc)


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

mann2 said:


> I reserve this title to the Odin and the Catlike beehive. no offense to users
> 
> oh well. looks are _highly_ subjective


You're right, but I thought that was already a given.

Aesthetics are extremely important to most users despite what they may claim, I doubt the majority of bicyclists are riding around using gear and bikes that they personally find unattractive, but may save them 5 watts. I may be wrong.


----------



## eajohnson (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey all.

So, I actually own one of these helmets, I've used it for several weeks.

Thusfar, it's the best helmet I've owned in years.

I can't comment on ventilation, because it's still hovering around the freezing point where I live, but in other respects the helmet is just great. I haven't had big problems with helmet ventilation in recent years, it seems everything is much better than it was back in the day with the original Bell Biker.  I suspect for me the ventilation will be just fine. If I lived in a super hot climate, I'd probably be a little more leery. I'll be down in Georgia next month so I'll get to try it out soon in warmer temps.

The thing I like best about it is that the inside foam pads usually found at the top of the helmet have been eliminated in favor of a suspension setup wherein straps suspend the helmet a couple mm above your head. This makes it far and away the most comfortable helmet I've had in a long time. Other Giro helmets have been so uncomfortable for my head shape that I couldn't even bear to wear them for two minutes, much less an entire ride. This helmet knocks it out of the park comfort-wise.

With respect to aero-ness, the watts advantage we're talking about are small enough that it would really take well controlled tests to discern one way or the other. However I have found that generally I can perceive when a helmet is particularly draggy (I own some) and this one is definitely not one of those. 

If the advantage of a few watts is real, then it definitely will make a difference in a solo breakaway, a sprint, any hotly-contested battle for Strava KOMs. In all these things a second or two one way or the other really matters. 

If I had one wish for the helmet, it would be that they find a way to knock off 30 grams of weight, because it is not the lightest helmet out there.

I'm actually not a fan of the looks of most current helmets, I prefer a pure functional look - the thing is there for a purpose not as decorative adornment for my head to make me look zippy (my speed should speak for itself). But then, I was one of those wearing the aforementioned Bell helmets back in the late '70s when it was beyond uncool to wear any helmet at all. So I couldn't care less what anyone else thinks. For me, the clean, minimalist, functional look of the helmet is appealing.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

nOOky said:


> Aesthetics are extremely important to most users despite what they may claim, I doubt the majority of bicyclists are riding around using gear and bikes that they personally find unattractive, but may save them 5 watts. I may be wrong.


Anything (and anyone) that looks fast looks cool. I'm a simple man...


----------



## Raypep (Jul 26, 2006)

I just saw this last night at a local bike shop and tried it on... When I put it on I thought I was going to the moon (with the visor).

You save ~5 watts @ 50mph for a biker that weighs 75kg. (According to bicycling mag) 
I weigh 68kg so i'm pretty sure I would save much less then 5 watts. I'm assuming with the 5 watts average they hopefully took the weight gain in the equation vs normal helmet. 

The only reason why I am somewhat interested in this helmet is because of the visor, I wear glasses and my prescription sunglasses look stupid while I'm racing. So I figure it would look better for me. 

For ventilation with the data giro provides 97%... I'm not sure how they truly do it with 4 vents, but to my understanding it is higher on your head so air passes through. 

I understand that if its 90+ degrees I probably wouldn't be wearing this helmet or if I was doing a lot of climbing (however in southeastern Wisconsin, their isn't 'big' hills).

Regarding the shield the magnets are fairly strong, held on very tightly. Just don't drop the visor like I did in the shop (haha). The magnets came off the visor and I had to put it back together. (I thought I was going to have to buy the helmet anyways!)

I am still up in the air.... I don't have $240 dollars to spend on a helmet right now anyways. 

That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

got a good deal on a non-shield air attack on fleabay last week. im supposed to get it tomorrow. we're really putting ventilation to the test as it gets pretty hot here in the tropics.


----------



## Burnette (Mar 25, 2013)

*Blue Tooth, Heads Up Display And Lights, I Said It First If It Happens*

Funny that so many are caught up with the hype about aero, that's not the draw for me. I like the venty spaceship helmets we have now but I wanted a helmet with a shield even before this Giro Attack helmet came out (so I can wear Rx glasses under mirror finish shield, functional with a high level of geeky nerdgasmness to it).
I need glasses to read stuff close up now (directions/maps during chairity rides, smart phone, what came out of my nose and onto my glove, etc...) and my vanity demands that damn cool visor.
Found Kask helmets:
city bike
Their city helmets look heavy/gaudy and unfortunately the conservative silver one has the word "lifestyle" on each side of it for some reason. Great if I'm being sponsored by the prophylactic company of the same name, just weird if not. So Kask was out. 
Now this Attack helmet came out and I see videos of it on the tube and think this is what I'm looking for. Hopefully it does vent well, I deal with heat well generally (light weight), and I hope it doesn't weigh a ton.
So for me if it passes those two test (and comes with my C.H.I.P.S. mirror shade visor, ha!), I'm all over it. That price is crazy though. I would hope that the style catches on and they offer lower end versions. Would take one that is ten percent less aero for half the price!
The whole aero thing is just crap to me. I'm not doing TTs, mostly solo or group rides, so when I'm out there and I get out sprinted or dropped, it won't be my Bell Sweep's fault. Group riding is a totally different dynamic.
For group rides, you're not going to attack and escape because of that helmet. You have to be smarter and/or stronger than everybody behind you.
I will buy it when it comes to the lbs if it feels good and looks right. In shiny black. With a mirror visor. Giggity Giggity.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Just out of shear curiosity I tried one on at the shop yesterday. With out having a chance to test ride the lid I noticed two things: First, easily it was the most comfortable helmet I've strapped on and second the medium which I normally wear in a Giro was more mushroom looking that say the Aeon or Bell Volt. If I was serious about buying one I'd try a size smaller before making a decision. Unfortunately the shop didn't have a small to try on. I've seen guys wear them and they look ok or at least not as mushroomy but, for me not so much.


----------

